# What does 'following' do?



## Shaun (21 Aug 2012)

Someone has asked me what 'following' someone does?

It allows you to get a quick round-up of what your friends have been doing by *populating their activity into your News Feed* which you can access from your user drop-down at the top right:







Cheers,
Shaun


----------

